# 8gb Pendrive Sugestion



## gurujee (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to buy an 4/8gb pendrive within budget of 1000k. I have decided from jan08 digit test to select among these, please advice. Speed is my priority, but should be 4gb at least.

1. Transcend 8GB V60 JetFlash 
2. MoserBaer 4gb
3. Corsair 4 GB Flash Voyager

And also please suggest a good reliable online site to buy through ccard. I have selected Itdepot. Is it good and reliable and fast in delivery ?


----------



## Coool (Sep 30, 2008)

go for Transcend 8GB V60 JetFlash. jetFlash series are faster and cheaper in price.


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 1, 2008)

what is the current price of those pen drives?


----------



## amizdu (Oct 1, 2008)

Can somebody, tell me what is the latest price of any 16 gb pen drive. Last time I checked, it was around Rs. 2000.


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 1, 2008)

You can find the prices of pen drive over here 
*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebaz...0000A0330A33/4574A327981C2FC3E1000000A0330A04


----------



## amizdu (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, but FutureBazaar prices are usually much higher than market price.
Anyway, I'll check it out.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 2, 2008)

Newer iBall Cutility 8GB pendrives are available in India with 2yrs warranty,

Slim & Cute,I don't know the price!

U can have a look!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 2, 2008)

go for 16GB ! 8GB will be soon outdated.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for your valuable suggestions friends....I finally placed an order for Corsair Voyger 4gb @ Rs690 incl. shipping....


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2008)

Corsair FTW......It has the best performance. It completely owns Kingston, Transcend etc.

Nice choice mate....


----------



## gurujee (Oct 4, 2008)

^..Thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2008)

holy crap. you down graded. i can't believe. 8GB Would have been great.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

guys look at his budget.... 1000k ....

I think i can get a high end gaming pc for that


----------



## gurujee (Oct 4, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> holy crap. you down graded. i can't believe. 8GB Would have been great.


i have an ext.hd for large files.. and for small tiny files,had a kingston pendrive which was terribly slow...thats why purchase a 4gb but fast drive..


pc_game_lover2004 said:


> guys look at his budget.... 1000k ....
> 
> I think i can get a high end gaming pc for that



oops !


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

> I want to buy an 4/8gb pendrive within budget of 1000k. I have decided from jan08 digit test to select among these, please advice. Speed is my priority, but should be 4gb at least.
> 
> 1. Transcend 8GB V60 JetFlash
> 2. MoserBaer 4gb
> ...



As per my Xperience you must buy the Transcend 8GB V60 JetFlash  as they are very fast from the Kingston and Moser BAer pen drives(i own them both)......
You canget them from Lynx-india.com or from theitwares.com


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

hey bassam how much does that cost


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

gurujee said:


> Thanks for your valuable suggestions friends....I finally placed an order for Corsair Voyger 4gb @ Rs690 incl. shipping....


I remember reading Corsair Flash Voyager's write speed to be around 9mb/sec. Is that enough? or have you bought the gt version?



bassam904 said:


> As per my Xperience you must buy the Transcend 8GB V60 JetFlash  as they are very fast from the Kingston and Moser BAer pen drives(i own them both)......
> You canget them from Lynx-india.com or from theitwares.com


What's the write speed and price of Transcend v60?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2008)

I must say u would have gone for Transcend 8gb V60....great performer..

Read speed upto 25mbps
write speed upto 10mbps

My personal experience

And I got it for Rs.1150 15 days back


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 6, 2008)

You got ripped off. Voyager 4GB at 640 rupees is too much. In SP Road, Bangalore, you can get it at Rs. 500 easily.

You should have targeted Transcend JetFlash V60 8GB. It would have come at around Rs. 960.


----------



## R2K (Oct 6, 2008)

^^
+1 for Transcend JetFlash V60 8GB


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bought a Corsair Voyager 8gb for Rs. 850 from computer empire, new delhi.


----------



## VexByte (Oct 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You got ripped off. Voyager 4GB at 640 rupees is too much. In SP Road, Bangalore, you can get it at Rs. 500 easily.
> 
> You should have targeted Transcend JetFlash V60 8GB. It would have come at around Rs. 960.


*Would you please name the shop at SP Road ?*

I've searched a lot for Corsair....But in vain !


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 11, 2008)

moserbear 8GB very good....Even recogonised by DVD Players n Linux USB OS support


----------



## Ankit (Oct 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You got ripped off. Voyager 4GB at 640 rupees is too much. In SP Road, Bangalore, you can get it at Rs. 500 easily.
> 
> You should have targeted Transcend JetFlash V60 8GB. It would have come at around Rs. 960.



Huh... I searched Full SP road .. Corsair is not freely available. Minimum cost for 4gb is 700 and for 8 gb is 1300. Transcend 8gb v60 is available for 800 + vat.


----------



## amartyachoudhary (Nov 13, 2008)

i read about a 16 gb pen drive in d sept edition of digit 2008 
but thanx to my mum that issue has gone to d recycling people
i dont remember the name of the manufacturer but it was priced around 1680rs
can some1 plz tell me d product name if u hav that issue of digit with you
wud b very gratefull
u can even mail me at amartya.choudhary@gmail.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

Ankit said:


> Huh... I searched Full SP road .. Corsair is not freely available. Minimum cost for 4gb is 700 and for 8 gb is 1300. Transcend 8gb v60 is available for 800 + vat.





VexByte said:


> *Would you please name the shop at SP Road ?*
> 
> I've searched a lot for Corsair....But in vain !




I never said voyager 8GB. I said JF V60. Its faster, cheaper and uglier. At 800 above, max till 900 now.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 14, 2008)

So basically V60 is faster then corsair voyager??? :S i never thought i would hear that. he he 
but if u guys are saying.. it must be true...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike84 said:


> So basically V60 is faster then corsair voyager??? :S i never thought i would hear that. he he
> but if u guys are saying.. it must be true...


I never trust digit for their prices, but their benchmarks are most accurate. And I remember that V60 was better than Voyager, though it was not as durable looking.


----------

